# Hello!



## ITwistedYourStitches (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi I have came here to seek some female mice as there are none showing or selling on preloved,gumtree, freeads etc.. I also came here as I am inspired to one day breed my animals.. (maybe still debating onto it)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome, what area are you in? there may be someone here near you


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello. Its amazing how few mice there are available and how they seem to if become so unpopular


----------



## mmarie02 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, I agree I am in Staffordshire and mice don't seem to be popular around here at all in fact I cannot find any breeders and only one pet shop that even sells mice. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

there are a couple of pet shops in staffordshire who sell mice but the one in stoke they are very small and no good for breeding .... what sort of mice are you looking for ..... show or just pet .... I may have a couple ready at the end of september if your still looking and Im in stoke


----------

